# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  επισκευή βύσμα τροφοδοσίας laptop

## musiker

γειά σας,

έχω βάλει δύο φωτό με τις δύο όψεις της μητρικής πλακέτας ενός acer laptop. η δευτερη είναι το πάνω μέρος όπου πατάει το βύσμα τροφοδοσίας (dc jack). μιάς και η μητρική απο παλιά δουλειά και μικροβραχυκυκλώματα έκει χαλάσει, όταν το βάλω κανονικά το βύσμα, γίνεται βραχυκύκλωμα. το κυκλωμένο σημείο έιναι εκέι που πάει η  τάση των 20volts. υπάρχει τρόπος  σε κάποιό σημείο να κολλήσω την τροφοδοσία για να μην βραχυχκυκλώνει; (με ένα μικρό καλωδιάκι). το θέμα μου είναι ότι με αρκετή παρατήρηση δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που ξεκινάει το τυπωμένο καλώδιο πάνω στην πλακέτα..η τρίτη φωτό δέιχνει το βύσμα πάνω στην πλακέτα.
ευχαριστώ. :Smile:  :Smile: 

υ.γ. η πλακέτα φαίνεται να είναι δι-επίπεδη αν όχι πολύ επίπεδη.


05012013206.jpg05012013207.jpg05012013208.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Ακόμα και αν βάλεις το καλωδιάκι θα έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα. Το εσωτερικό ground plane της μητρικής ακουμπάει στην τροφοδοσία σου, πρέπει να καθαρίσεις την τρύπα.
Ένα μικροσκόπιο θα βοηθούσε να δεις τα εσωτερικά στρώματα της πλακέτας εκεί στο σημείο και να καθαρίσεις η να κόψεις τη γείωση.

----------


## Samios60

Ναι μπορεις να βαλεις 2 καλωδια για το + και - αλλα αφου κανεις πρωτα οτι ειπε ο Κωνσταντινος καθαρισε την πλακετα το εχω κανει 3 φορες σε διαφορα Laptop

----------


## musiker

α, οκ. ευχαριστώ θα το παλέψω. εννοείς πάντως να βάλω το βυσμα κανονικά  μεσα στη συγκεκριμένη τρύπα ΑΦΟΥ την καθαρίσω πολύ καλα υποθέτω.
συνήθως  το στρώμα/επίπεδο όπου είναι η τροφοδοσια στη μητρική ειναι απο πάνω ή  απο κάτω;; (όπως στις φωτο το πάνω κάτω). ρωτάω διότι σκέφτομαι ποια  επιφάνει θα μπορουσα να ξυσω λίγο ωστε να βρώ τον αγωγο..
και πάλι εχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## musiker

παιδια καθαρισα και με σπρευ τις δυο επιφανειες και μετα εβαλα και δυο καλωδιακια πανω στο βυσμα. δεν μπορω να βρω με τιποτα το θετικο πολο πανω στην ΜΗΤΡΙΚΗ... λοπου κι αν δοκιμάσω ακόμα και στο διακόπτη on-off τοης πλακετας κανει βραχυκύκλωμα. δεν ξέρω πώς μπορώ να το καθαρίσω το σήμείο του + (την κυκλωμένη τρύπα στις εικόνες...). δεν εχω κάποια μέθοδο να το σιγουρέψω οτι δεν βραχυκυκλώνουνε. έβαλα και μεγνθυντικο φακο αλλα τίποτα που να καταλάβω ιδιάιτερο. εκτός του ότι φάινεται να έχει ενα στρώμα χαλκού στη μέση..
όπως και να έχει αν έχετε καμια καλύτερη ιδέα κλπ πείτε μου.
ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια  :Smile:

----------


## picdev

άνοιξα ένα λάπτοπ σήμερα που ήθελε αλλαγή βύσματος, αλλά οι επαφές δεν εξέχουν απο την τρύπα  :Confused1: 
όσο και να τη ζεστάνω δεν φεύγει το καλάι, εννοείται ότι βάζω και φρέσκο ,μάλιστα οι επαφές του βύσματος είναι αρκετά χιλιοστά πιο βαθυά. 
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις τι κάνετε? κόψιμο του βύσματος και ξεκόλλημα απο τη πάνω μεριά ?

----------


## rep

απο την κατω μερια με hot gun σε 20 δεύτερα θα έχει πέσει μονο του στο πάτωμα.

----------


## picdev

έχω σταθμό θερμού αέρα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε mb pc ξεκόλλησα πολλά βύσματα σχετικά εύκολα, αλλά οι mb των laptop είναι πιο λεπτές και το βύσμα βρίσκεται στην άκρη, πολύ φοβάμαι οτι θα καταστραφεί ή θα χαλάσει, το έχω δοκιμάσει και αλλη φορά και στράβωσε. Αλλά μιας που το είπες μπορεί να κάνω άλλη μία προσπάθεια.

Οταν λές κάτω μεριά? απο τη μεριά των επαφών έτσι? όχι απο τη μεριά που είναι το βύσμα

----------


## rep

ναι αυτο λεω.

----------


## mariosinsuex

Για δοκίμασε Magic wick ή τρόμπα.

----------


## picdev

η κόλληση είναι απο τη μεριά του βύσματος, με τρόμπα δοκίμασα αλλά δεν κάνει κάτι, έτσι και αλλιώς δεν λιώνει .
το magic wick τι είναι? λογικά θέλει σπάσιμο το βύσμα αλλά δεν έχω όρεξη να το διακινδυνεύσω θα το δώσω πίσω

----------


## rep

Με τρομπα δεν βγαινει σιγουρα.οταν ψεκαζεις απο την μερια του βυσματος θελει παραπανω ωρα  γιατι δεν μπορει να παει ο αερας σε ολα τα ποδαρακια ταυτοχρονα.οποτε ψεκασε το απο την κατω μερια και θα βγει ευκολα.

----------


## picdev

βρε rep εδώ ακουμπάω το κολλητήρι και δεν λιώνει στους 500 βαθμούς, θα λιώσει με τον αέρα?
φοβάμαι να το κάνω.

----------


## xrhstos1978

βαλε και flux

----------


## vivident

Με το κολητηρι χανετε η θερμοκρασια και στην γυρο γυρο πλακετα επειδη ακουμπα σε ενα σημειο.
Με τον αερα επειδη ζεσταινει και γυρο γυρο ταυτοχρονα λιωνει πιο ευκολα.
Μην φοβασαι τον αερα. Εγω βαραω στους 375 σε βασεις φορτισεις κινητων και δεν καταλαβαινουν τιποτα, το λαπτοπ θα μασισει?

----------


## picdev

έβαλα τον αέρα στο τέρμα 470 βαθμούς, η κόλληση δεν έλιωσε , και επειδή δεν έχω όρεξη να πληρώνω μητρική το παράτησα και το δίνω πίσω.
Αν είχα τέτοια μητρική για πέταμα θα το δοκίμαζα, αλλά όπως βλέπω δεν ξεκολλάει με τους γνωστούς τρόπος.
Ολη η κόλληση είναι απο τη μεριά του βύσματος και δεν έχεις εύκολα πρόσβαση, μάλλο ήθελε σπάσιμο του βύσματος και ξεκόλλημα απο τη πάνω μεριά

----------


## mtzag

κανε προθερμανση και βαλε flux

----------


## wkd

κόψε με ένα κοφτακι τα pin του βύσματος και βάλε το καινούργιο έτσι ώστε τα pin του να αγκαλιάζουν τα παλιά . Μονο προσεχε να είναι στο ίδιο ύψος το βύσμα για να κουμπώσουν τα καλυματα μετα

----------


## picdev

δεν κάνω τέτοιες γυφτιές, κανονικά πιστεύω ότι ήθελε ξήλωμα το βύσμα και να βγούν τα σίδερα απο τη πανω μερια, μιας και η κόλληση ήταν απο πάνω.
Τελικά το έδωσα πίσω.

----------


## picdev

επανέρχομαι στο θέμα, είχα ενα πλακετάκι usb απο λαπτοπ και είπα να πειραματιστώ , η πλακέτα είναι όλη ground με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να βγει το βύσμα usb με τίποτα.
Ξύλωσα το βύσμα και μετά προσπαθoύσα να το καθαρίσω, τα μεγάλα πιν που είναι και η γείωση δεν ξεκολάνε με τίποτα, ενώ έχω βγάλει το βύσμα!
Εδώ τι χρειάζεται? προθέρμανση? και αφού η πλακέτα έχει πλαστικά μέρη πάνω τι κάνεις? απλά βάζεις την ειδική ταινία και κάνεις το σταυρό σου?
αν σε συνδυασμό με το θερμό αέρα φύγει κανένα smd?

----------


## gsouf

εγω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις κανω τα εξης βαζω αλουμινοταινια να κραταει τα υπολοιπα να μην φυγουν λογω του αερα βαζω τον αερα στους 100-120 και τον αφηνω μονιμα και μετα με κολλητηρη με αναροφηση κανω δουλεια ...αν τωρα παιζουν πυκνωτες αν και στους 100 συνηθως αντεχουν αν δω τα δυσκολα τους βγαζω...

----------

